# Solved: Server 2008 R2 VM - activation problem



## Crammit (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey I had uninstalled my virtual box awhile ago and upon the reinstall of that and my Windows Server 2008 R2 VM (obtained from dreamspark) I cannot seem to activate it because it says it has exceeded its maximum number of activation's for the serial. I looked around on microsoft for support options but failed to find one that allowed me to ask the apporpriate questions or it wanted to charge me for it. So here I am. Just wondering if any of you have experienced this same or similar issue and was wondering how you went about getting it activated again. Thanks


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Did you try contacting Dreamspark and/or Microsoft licensing by phone?


----------



## Crammit (Dec 2, 2007)

I actually did not, I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## austinm6 (Jul 23, 2009)

The key from dream spark is only usable once.


----------



## Crammit (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks. My correspondence with Microsoft referred me to my program instructor. Which does not make any sense to me, I simply fail to see how he will get this OS activated again... Although I was able to re-activate my Windows 8 obtained through the same means as Windows Server 2008 R2. I chalked it up to the reason of it being a server OS... But this really does not make sense to me. I will maybe try to re-download it from Dreamspark here in the near future; but I do not see why Microsoft would not think students using Dreamspark through their school would not need to reactivate a server OS especially when it is designed for educational purposes only... These programs, in my personal opinion, are simply going to be used as VMs majority of the time(such as I am doing). I suppose for them to have some tighter security on sever operating systems makes sense since they do not want people to manipulate the use of the software other than what it is meant for, educationally. However it hinders the entire purpose for people in my position. I suppose I can still use the software to a certain extent on my personal computer, I would just like to be able to get a thorough experience in working with this NOS.


----------

